# im sick



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i just found out today that one of the farms i spend most of my time deer huntin on just got some damage tags. you know the ones where they can shoot em with a rifle at night and stuff. which i was pumped because i thought the farmers son who im good friends with was goin to shoot about 25 does. man i was pumped to hear it cuz theres always a nice buck in there every year. but i find out this mornin that last night he shot 6 deer. in which 4 of them were bucks. and thats not the worst part. one of them was 160 class 10pt. man ive been crushed all day. i was like dude why in the freakin world would you shoot bucks especially a monster. his reply was like man it was gettin dark and i couldnt tell. so there goes one i was wishin on gettin this year. thanks for lettin me ramble.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

I only though u could shoot does with damage tags?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

na they can shoot anything they want. i wish it was that way but if they shoot a buck they have to turn the horns in to the division of wildlife.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't worry about it. A couple years back, we found a real nice 8 point shot by a farmer for crop damage permits. I was also crushed because I figured that was the only nice buck in the area, but I was wrong. Later that year in October, I shot a monster 9 point. Don't let it beat you up too much.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What retards. Anyone with some common sense lets the bucks walk, and kills off some does. That would make me sick too. The dark excuse is BS too. Freakin' ignorance!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

ya it just sucks i cant rip into him cuz its the farmers son and i dont wanna cause problems. im goin down sunday and im gonna make sure he dont shoot any bucks. and i can fill my freezer before the season starts so i guess itll work out.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> What retards. Anyone with some common sense lets the bucks walk, and kills off some does. That would make me sick too. The dark excuse is BS too. Freakin' ignorance!


Yeah they obviously are not thinking if they are shooting bucks with those tags. Kill a buck and you kill one deer. Kill a doe and you most likely take three from the spring population, not to mention the subsequent year's offspring. If there are that many deer in the area then fill the 25 limit should have been easy without sacrificing bucks.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

"It was getting dark and he couldn't tell".............

This statement above is part of the problem to begin with. When your managing a deer herd, you don't just shoot to kill something, it's more about age and you make sure you know what your shooting at first. I'd watch out for this guy if you plan to gun hunt the property.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

he has the typical farmer mentality about deer. kill em all i dont care im sick of em eat'n my crops. the son only gun hunts but he hunts another farm so it works out for me and the dad dont hunt at all. theres so many deer down there they shoulda gave em 50 tags. they used to get the deer damage tags to give out to hunters and me and my cousin would fill ten of em with ease. but they said the division wont give em those anymore so oh well. it was nice having free tags. but with the farmers thinking you dont even need tags. so oh well.


----------

